# Welche Seerose im Koiteich?



## Thundergirl (9. Juli 2010)

Da mein Koiteichbau sich nun langsam dem Ende nähert, will ich mir nun die eine oder andere Seerose dazukaufen, um meinen Fischen ein schattiges Plätzchen zu gönnen. Doch welche sind da am besten geeignet. Wollte eine gelbe, rote und rosane kaufen. Meine große weiße Seerose wird umgesiedelt in den neuen Teich.

Doch welche von den vielen Sorten eignet sich für Koi und __ Graskarpfen. Sie sollten schnell wüchsig und für eine Tiefe von 60-80 cm geeiget sein. Habe mir schon einige ausgesucht, aber sind sie wirklich geeignet? 

N. __ Marliacea Chromatella
N. __ Joey Tomocik
N. Conqueror
N. Exquisita
N. __ Meteor
N. Perry's Fire Opal
N. __ James Brydon
N. __ Norma Gedye

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Können auch ganz andere sein.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Na Ihr Koiteichexperten..an die Front! 

Interessante Fragen - welche Seerose ist koiresistent!

Es gibt da ja einige rießige, urwüchsige Sorten, die eigentlich auch Kois standhalten sollten.
Ich denke gerade an Annett`s Ex-Monsterseerose, wie hieß die denn? (Falls Du das lesen solltest Annett).

Grüße,
Daniel

Edit: Vielleicht wird deine Anfrage eher im Koiunterforum gefunden, daher mal verschoben!


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo,

keine einzige Seerose kann auf die Dauer Kois widerstehen. Auch andere Wasserpflanzen können das nicht. Es mag manchmal einige Zeit funktionieren, aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der erste Fisch rausfindet dass man die Pflanze fressen kann oder zumindest damit spielen. Danach machen es alle anderen nach.

Ein Koi-Teich und ein Pflanzen-Teich sind zwei paar Stiefel, das lässt sich nicht kombinieren.


----------



## Dodi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Nabend!



> keine einzige Seerose kann auf die Dauer Kois widerstehen



Da muss ich widersprechen!
Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie unsere Seerose heisst, jedoch wird die von den Koi völlig in Ruhe gelassen!
Sie wächst und blüht jedes Jahr, ohne Schäden von den Koi davon zu tragen. 
Siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/68655&d=1278436825
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/68653&d=1278436418
Vielleicht kann sie jemand bestimmen? 

Auch in der Flachzone habe ich noch eine kleine gelbe Seerose, die von den Koi verschmäht wird. Einzig an Pflanzen wie __ Papageienfeder, Tannenwedel und vom Ufer hereinhängende __ Gauklerblumen "vergreifen" sich unsere Koi. - Sind halt "brave" Fische.


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Wünsche euch einen schönen guten Morgen,

ich weiß, dass die gemeinsame Haltung von Koi und Seerosen nicht einfach wird, aber ich bin überzeugt das es funktionieren kann. Ok es schwimmt ab und zu mal ein abgerissenes Blatt an der Oberfläche. Desshalb die Frage mach einer robusten Sorte. Habe von einer Art gelesen (rote Blüte), die sogar Bitterstoffe enthalten soll, damit sie nicht angeknappert wird. Ist da etwas dran? Muss den Namen nochmal raussuchen.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo zusammen.



> Ich denke gerade an Annett`s Ex-Monsterseerose, wie hieß die denn? (Falls Du das lesen solltest Annett).


@Daniel 
Der Name war mir leider nicht bekannt, sonst hätte ich sie beim selbigen genannt.
Von der Blüte her hätte es vielleicht eine 'Attraktion' sein können.
Da sie schon seit den Neunziger Jahren in Familienbesitz war, kann es aber genauso gut eine namenlose Baumarkthybride gewesen sein...
Leider habe ich die Pflanze im Herbst komplett entsorgt, da einfach zu frohwüchsig für unseren alten Teich.
Einige Ableger habe ich in den Jahren zuvor übers Forum verteilt. Vielleicht ist da irgendwann jemand bereit, wieder Ableger unter den Usern zu verteilen.


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Annett,

schade komm ich wohl zu spät. Die hätte ich doch glatt genommen. 

@all

Welche würdet ihr denn als stark wachsend einordenen. Unabhängig davon, dass sie sich mit den Koi "verstehen" müssen. Möchte die Pflanzen heute Abend noch bestellen, da ich diese Woche noch zu Hause bin.


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Nicole.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich nun zu spät...

Bis auf die Chromatella kenne ich keine der Sorten persönlich.
Wenn es um die Koi-Eignung geht, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf große Sorten setzen. Diese sind sicherlich wüchsiger und können den Verlust einiger Blätter besser vertragen, als Halbzwerge.
Schau doch beispielsweise mal bei Werner in den großen Sorten, was Dir da farblich zusagt. 

Meine Chromatella ist dank Pflanzeimern eher handzahm. Es gibt aber auch Berichte, wo sie stark zum Wuchern neigte... vermutlich liegt es am Substrat (Schlamm).


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Annett,

habe mich jetzt erstmal für die N. __ Norma Gedye und die N. Colonel J. A. Welch entschieden (merke gerade, dass die gar nicht auf meiner Liste stand). 

Die Pflanzen sind heute angekommen und machen einen kräftigen Eindruck. Haben ihren neuen Platz im neuen Koiteich schon bezogen. Bilder gibt es natürlich auch noch, bin gerade am falschen Rechner. Werde über die Koiverträglichkeit berichten. Es werden auch nicht die letzten Seerosen sein, die bei mir einziehen. Der alte Teich wird nächstes Jahr umgebaut und dort werden andere Seerosen einziehen. Vielleicht versuche ich es da einmal mit der Chromatella.

Trotzden danke.


----------



## guenter (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Nicole,

habe schon viele Sorten versucht, aber meine fressen

auch alles was sie bekommen können.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Günter,

naja fressen tun meine die Seerosen nicht. Sie schwimmen nur zu gerne durch die Blätter (Rückenmassage). Dabei wird ab und zu mal ein Blatt abgerissen. Hatte bisher immer nur kleine Arten von Seerosen aus dem Baumarkt. Die waren einfach zu empfindlich. Dann hatte ich mal Glück und habe eine große Sorte erwischt. Die steckt schon einiges weg. Habe sie in diesem Jahr mal wieder in den Teich gestellt und bisher hat sie es gut überstanden. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie meine Süßen die neuen Seerosen finden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Meine Baumarkt Attracion sah vor dem großen Sturm [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/175/]so[/URL] aus. Sie treibt nun wieder sehr kräftig trotz kleinem 10L Eimer. Ob die fischies die Blätter wärend meines Urlaubs angeknabbert haben , Aktuelle gehen die an die neuen nicht ran.

Was für eine Sorte ist es geworden ?


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Ralf,

die __ Attraction soll ja auch sehr wüchsig sein. Hatte ich auch in die engere Wahl geschlossen. Aber ich hoffe, dass meine __ Norma Gedye und die Colonel J. A. Welch sich auch als stark wüchsig erweisen. Sollen sie zumindest sein.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Und in wieviel Substrat hast du sie gesetzt ?


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Im 20 Liter Eimer. Zu 3/4 mit Sand/Lehm-Gemisch befüllt. Oben drauf kommt später noch ein Vlies und Steine, damit die Koi mir nicht den Sand aus den Töpfen holen. Machen sie einfach zu gerne. 
Aber im Moment will ich sie noch nicht so "dick" einpacken. Sie sollen sich erst einmal an ihre neue Umgebung anpassen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Dann alles Gute und zeig mal Fotos


----------



## buddler (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

ich hab diese drin.kann allerdings nicht mehr mit sicherheit sagen um welche exemplare es sich handelt.die kois mögen sie jedenfalls nicht.zum glück
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

könnte das denn auch eine Attracion sein??????????
im versandkarton war damas keine angabe.deshalb steh ich etwas auf dem schlauch.
ich wollte sie noch mal nachbestellen,da meine kois bis jetzt keinerlei interesse an den pflanzen zeigen.
kräftige blüher muss ich gestehen.
bis dann.
gruß jörg


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo Jörg,

gute Frage... Kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Wäre aber schon interessant zu wissen. Bei meiner weißen Seerose weiß ich es leider auch nicht, denn diese ist auch sehr wüchsig und blühfreudig. 
Ich hatte auch mal von einer rotblühenden gelesen, die Bitterstoffe haben soll. Weiß aber auch ben Namen mit mehr. Vielleicht finde ich sie ja noch. 

Trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass es auch artige Koi gibt.


----------



## buddler (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

hi!
hab gerade mal bei Nymphaion rumgeschaut.um die einwandfrei bestimmen zu können bedarf es wohl etwas glück.bei der vielfalt an gleich-oder ähnlich aussehenden seerosen ist es wohl etwas schwierig.
ich hatte damals 2 sorten bestellt.da wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben,als beide noch einmal zu bestellen um diese sorte zu erwischen.
egal.trotzdem schönen dank.
gruß jörg


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*



buddler schrieb:


> ich hatte damals 2 sorten bestellt.da wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben,als beide noch einmal zu bestellen um diese sorte zu erwischen.
> egal.trotzdem schönen dank.
> gruß jörg



Hi Jörg,

kennst du die Namen der beiden damals bestellten Sorten noch?

LG
Ina


----------



## buddler (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

hallo!ja hier die beiden namen.SEEROSE N. Massiniello und SEEROSE N. __ Attraction.
werd mir noch mal beide bestellen.bei eb.. gibts nen tollen händler der diese exemplare in wahrlich anschaulicher größe anbietet.
aber ich denke hier gibts auch einige hervorragende händler.was ich bis jetzt so gesehn hab
gruß jörg


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hi Jörg, 

so sieht eine "Masaniello" aus:

http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/hardy_galleries/masaniello.html

http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Masaniello/Masaniello.aspx


und das ist eine "Attraktion":

http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/hardy_galleries/attraction.html

http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Attraction/Attraction.aspx

Von der N. "Masaniello" glaube ich tatsächlich gelesen zu haben, dass sie von Koi in Ruhe gelassen wird aufgrund enthaltener Bitterstoffe. Diese Info ist allerdings ohne Gewähr, ich weiß nicht, wo ich sie her habe und ob sie tatsächlich stimmt .


LG
Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo 

ja genau von der N. Masaniello habe ich das auch gelesen, dass sie Bitterstoffe enthalten soll. Genau die war es. Habe mich aber dann doch für 2 andere Sorten entschieden. Aber wenn es wirklich so sein soll, dass die Koi diese Sorte in Ruhe lassen, dann werde ich mir diese Seerose auch noch besorgen.


----------



## Frankia (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hi zusammen,

dass Kois Seerosen fressen, habe ich auch noch nicht gehört...............
Kenne aber auch die Namen unserer Seerosen nicht.................sind von OBIIIIIIII........

...........bei mir stehen die Fische, besonders bei starker Sonneneinwirkung, gerne direkt unter den Blättern, die leider sehr klein sind................

Aber das liegt wohl daran, dass das Teichwasser nicht genügend Nahrung hergibt..... 

Was die Kois fressen, sind Wurzeln, die aus den Pflanzkörben wachsen, schadet aber den Pflanzen nichts und die Kois haben Beschäftigung.....................


----------



## buddler (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

hi ina!
die sehen aber enorm ähnlich aus.das würde ich mir nicht zutrauen mit gewissheit sagen zu können,um welche es sich handelt.bei eb.. wird auch darauf hingewiesen,dass die eine art bitterstoffe enthält,welche von den kois gemieden werden.
egal,ich bestell noch mal beide sorten.
danke für die bilder
gruß jörg


----------



## Cloud (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Seerose im Koiteich?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die Nymphaea Gladstoniana (Pöstlingsberg) in meinem Teich. Die Koi haben sich mal daran versucht. Hin und wieder zubbeln sie noch mal dran. Da die Pöstlingsberg recht wuchsfreudig ist, kann sie den Koi locker widerstehen.

Dazu habe ich jahrelang eine __ gelbe Teichrose (Nuphar lutea) im Teich gehabt. Die bildet auch sehr schöne große Blätter aus, wobei die Blüten nicht besonders auffällig sind. 
Dennoch schön und meine Koi haben sie in Ruhe gelassen.

Gruß Klaus


----------

